# Highwheel Bikes



## bikebozo (Jul 4, 2016)

I found 4 highwheel bikes in central california , in 1 thrift shop , .I was not even trying , Maybe I am gifted !!!!


----------



## boardhoarder (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh man, I live in central California and have never seen a highwheel for sale anywhere! Well done. And I'm jealous.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 4, 2016)

Me too many years ago.  Wasn't even looking and just walked in to an antique
store in Monrovia and there they were in the back corner.  I'll dig out the pics
that I took of the display area.  I think there were 4 total …

Any pics of your find Walter?


----------



## Greg M (Jul 4, 2016)

But did you buy them?


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 4, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> I found 4 highwheel bikes in central california , in 1 thrift shop , .I was not even trying , Maybe I am gifted !!!!




Without pics it didn't happen.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 5, 2016)

how long ago ?


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yep we need to see the pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 5, 2016)

posting photos, gives the location - I know where a bunch of bikes are - if anyone has a pile of money , I can arrange a purchase


----------



## mike j (Jul 5, 2016)

What size pile?


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## vincev (Jul 5, 2016)

why would pics give away a location?? Cen.California is a big area.lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

...and so the point of this thread was?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah well... I walked into a thrift store and found a pristine sears free spirit 10 speed. Couldn't get cash on the counter fast enough


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 5, 2016)

I once walked into a thrift store and found 3 drinking glasses and none of them matched, but my best score was a king size mattress with minimal yellow staining.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> I once walked into a thrift store and found 3 drinking glasses and none of them matched, but my best score was a king size mattress with minimal yellow staining.
> Chris



...and Walter thought he was gifted! V/r Shawn


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 5, 2016)

I found a High wheeler this weekend but it was NFS along with a Safety...Tom ps ,is this hijacking ?


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 5, 2016)

tommydale1950 said:


> I found a High wheeler this weekend but it was NFS along with a Safety...Tom ps ,is this hijacking ?




That safety is awesome. It looks like an elliot hickory


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 5, 2016)

Luchotocado said:


> That safety is awesome. It looks like an elliot hickory



Thats what it was ...Tom


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 5, 2016)

I once walked into a thrift store and saw a pile of junque. I couldn't get my cash out fast enough! Wow!
.......and I only wish there would have been bikes.........


----------



## mike j (Jul 5, 2016)

"i spread 2 much love to there stupidity & ignorance,, maybe someone else can tell the reason. sometimes people just do not like me or my ways, I am ole school, and sometimes, am mis understood !!! "   bikebozo 6/10/16


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2016)

tommydale1950 said:


> I found a High wheeler this weekend but it was NFS along with a Safety...Tom ps ,is this hijacking ?
> 
> View attachment 336598
> 
> ...




Maybe if they were painted and replated they might be able to sell


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 5, 2016)

thanks for all the input , the bikes are 7,500 each , just writing that the bikes are out there , usually expensive  for my pocket ,. sorry if some of you all got upset ,. I know where a lot of bikes are , for sale , . A lot of people retire down here in Florida, sometimes I get the deal of the day , sometimes the price is crazy ,. thanks for the critics corner/ entertainment with words


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 5, 2016)

Good cabers making a pointless thread at least amusing!  My favorite high wheel bike had a rear brake lever but I always wore through the plastic tires on the bottom of the driveway...wait that was a big wheel...same difference.


----------



## vincev (Jul 5, 2016)

Damn,I was just starting to have fun.Thanks for ruining this thread bikebozo.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 5, 2016)

and the Ordinary is an 1888 New Mail.  Any idea what size the wheel is?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 5, 2016)

tommydale1950 said:


> Thats what it was ...Tom


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 5, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> , sometimes the price is crazy , View attachment 336653




think you got hosed on that one


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> ...and so the point of this thread was?



Egoic massage..


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 5, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Egoic massage..




lot's of them out there .... Fakebook.com


----------

